# Beautiful birth



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Just a quick note and I will organise pics etc later.

Sorry I have been MIA but became unwell with visual distrurbances etc at about 37w pg and spent the last week in hospital.

We agreed to be induced at 38+1 in the end as I had mild pre-eclampsia and they were worried ***** may have IUGR - they estimated him at 4lb 8.

Everything went well, I was already going into labour myself so I had my waters broken and that was enough, ***** was born less than 3h later using just the pool for pain relief - and weighed 5lb 5. Second stage was 15 mins.

My plan was to allow ******* to come in her own time, and we did wait 2h until I had a VE and it was clear she was still high but feet first. Then we had external version to turn her and I accepted a synotocinon drip (horrible) and gas and air to make sure she engaged. The dr was fearful the cord may prolapse so we went to theatre where I delivered her naturally within an hour.

He was born at 01.10, she was at 4.11 - 6lb 4.

A 3 hour gap is very unusual for twins in the UK.

We managed all we wanted including no paediatricians in the room, no weighing till the VERY end for both... it was all easier as the hospital mw was great, the registrar was great and as it was late at night the labour ward was deserted.

Total labour - 6h 15

No tearing or stitches.

We were home very quickly and are enjoying our time together and are starting to establish feeding. Hobbesy came to visit yesterday


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations on the birth of ***** and ******* 
L x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Very, very many congratulations on the birth of your children ***** and *******.  Have followed your story with interest over the months.  May you all - including your donor - do very well.
Olivia


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!

Enjoy your early days together as a family xx

Exx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Congratulations
                               
so happy and pleased for you all.
well done you clever girl and all naturally.
cannot wait to see the photos
take care 
love
Susie


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Dear Drownedgirl,

Wonderful news on the birth of ***** and *******.  So glad to hear all is well and you are at home with your family.  I have also followed your story from the beginning of your pregnancy and am so happy for you all.

Best wishes,

Daisy
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Drownedgirl - many congratulations on the safe arrival of your twins! What a lovely birth story too! So happy for you!

Jules xx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

many many congratulations!!!!  

sounds like you had an amazing delivery and a beautiful son and daughter at the end of it

enjoy your new family ^hug^

love
Suze xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

olivia m said:


> Very, very many congratulations on the birth of your children ***** and *******. Have followed your story with interest over the months. May you all - including your donor - do very well.


Here's some piccies of us all:

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c400/fuschiaf/*****%20and%20Mairead/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Wonderful photos, not sure who is who though!
well done sweetheart
so happy for you


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Those photos are just amazing - they give hope to donor couples and are truly an inspiration.

Thank you for sharing them with us.

odette xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Many many congratulations on the arrival of ***** and ******* - what a wonderful birth story and those photos just made me broodier than ever! 

Marie xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

SUSZY said:


> Wonderful photos, not sure who is who though!
> well done sweetheart
> so happy for you


It's me in the pyjamas!


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi there Drownedgirl and congratulations.  Your piccies are lovely, and I'm sure your babes are even lovelier.  I'm glad you had such a good outcome after all you went through to get pregnant and carry your babes to term.

Have a good rest
All the best
Essex Girl (Ruth) x


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

drownedgirl said:


> SUSZY said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful photos, not sure who is who though!
> ...


He he, Should I be slightly concerned I look like I may have just given birth to twins? I admit I do look shattered lol, but I'd has a very very late night at work the night before!

Keri -x-

ps. Ruth I can't believe Lizzie is 4 months already!


----------



## CluckCluck (Jun 5, 2007)

This is fantastic news! Congratulations to you all, DrownedGirl... hope you are all doing well. They look utterly gorgeous!
Hobbesy - do you mind me asking how you feel? Wondering how a donor feels at this point?! Is it any different from the delight of having a friend have a much wanted baby (or two!)? 
all the best to all...
cluckcluck


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Huge congrats, I too have been following with interest.



They are beautiful.... and Hobbsey you are a wonderful friend.


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh wow! So pleased to hear it went well and you are home with your beautiful babies   

Love Angelmummy

xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

I want to know where Dgs bunches are!!!! I thought she was the girl on her picture no wonder i am confused!
Dg and family and hobbesy I am so made up for you and the fact you knw what you wanted DG and had a natural birth.
When you are ready perhaps you could sell your story to the papers and split the money between you all and FF and launch a fund for FF.  You are truely inspirational and I am so happy for you, when i was meditating the other day - I had such a pure and deep thought about your outcome and it felt great.
I so hope to follow in your footsteps but even if I dont I feel truely blessed to have know you both and all the other FFers - thank you.
I am still trying to work out why God chose this path for me but hopefully I will and or like you I will have a happy ending.
lots of love
Susie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Huge congrats to you all,now thats what you call true friends,its fab to hear such a happy ending xxx


----------

